# battery tie-down, 98-01



## alt98 (Apr 8, 2005)

Has anyone figured out a way to replace/install a real battery shelf/bracket with a real 2-bolt tie down? The goofy molded-into-battery plastic lip setup is not holding up to autocross, and I also hate being limited to buying OEM batteries. It seems like it should be simple. Could I place a Honda bracket in there? Thnx.


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

don't have to buy oem batteries for the altima... i bought the extramaxx battery from walmart without changing anything, they tried to tell me that i couldn't fit that big battery in the hole bit it fit like a glove and has 3 time the cranking amps as the oem bat did... great for my system


----------

